# Adele singt Titelsong für neuen "James Bond Skyfall"-Film



## beachkini (18 Sep. 2012)

*Sie tritt in die Fußstapfen von Tina Turner und Co.*​
Adele (24) zählt zu den erfolgreichsten Sängerinnen des Jahres. Ihr Album "21" hatte weltweiten Erfolg. Nun darf sie das Titellied des neuen "James Bond"-Streifens "Skyfall" singen.

Bereits vor einem Jahr deutete die werdende Mutter die Kollaboration an und verriet dem TV-Moderator Jonathan Ross (51): "Ich werde im November zurück ins Studio gehen, also Daumen drücken", erklärt sie. "Es ist ein Titelsong, den ich machen werde. Wow, das sagt schon viel", verriet die stolz.

Die Gerüchte wurden immer lauter, vor allem weil sie schon bald mit dem Produzenten Paul Epworth in den Abbey Road Studios gesichtet wurde. Zur gleichen Zeit, als an dem Soundtrack des neuen "007"-Streifens gearbeitet wurde.

Die 24-Jährige tritt somit offiziell in die Fußstapfen von Musikgrößen wie Paul McCartney, Tina Turner und Madonna, die schon ein Lied für die Filmreihe beigesteuert haben. Auch der Name des Songs darf schon verraten werden - er trägt den gleichen Namen wie der Filmtitel selbst: "Skyfall".
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## TobiasB (18 Sep. 2012)

You will see the sky fall and your last breath you kill dadadadaaadadadaaadada

string intro


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

that's a really good song


----------

